# [Compiz] Utiliser compiz-fusion avec une GMA 4500MHD

## Poussin

Bien le bonjour!

Travail pratique de cette petite matinée, installer et utiliser compiz-fusion sur mon portable, histoire d'en mettre plein les yeux aux sceptiques qui disent encore "linux c'est laid". Je dois avoué que j'ai testé sur ubuntu récemment et l'explosé à la MacOS est assez pratique  :Smile: 

Seulement voilà: camarchepa

Je vous décris ce que j'ai fait:

Unmask ce qui va bien

Un coup d'autounmask après avoir ajouté le flag emerald à compiz-fusion:

```

# ---

# BEGIN: x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.6

# ---

=x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.6 ~amd64

=x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-main-0.8.6 ~amd64

=x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf-0.8.4-r1 ~amd64

=x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf-0.8.4 ~amd64

=x11-wm/compiz-0.8.6 ~amd64

=x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.8.6 ~amd64

=x11-apps/ccsm-0.8.4-r1 ~amd64

=x11-apps/ccsm-0.8.4 ~amd64

=x11-libs/libcompizconfig-0.8.4-r1 ~amd64

=x11-libs/libcompizconfig-0.8.4 ~amd64

=dev-libs/protobuf-2.3.0-r1 ~amd64

=dev-libs/protobuf-2.3.0 ~amd64

=x11-libs/compiz-bcop-0.8.4 ~amd64

=dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.8.4-r1 ~amd64

=dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.8.4 ~amd64

# ---

# END: x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.6

# ---

# ---

# BEGIN: x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.6

# ---

=x11-wm/emerald-0.8.4-r1 ~amd64

=x11-wm/emerald-0.8.4 ~amd64

=x11-themes/emerald-themes-0.5.2 ~amd64

# ---

# END: x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.6

# ---

```

Installation de compiz-fusion

Un coup d'emerge de la version 0.8.6 et tout va bien

Lancement

C'est là que ça se corse:

```

$ compiz-manager 

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg

Detected PCI ID for VGA: 00:02.0 0300: 8086:2a42 (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [VGA contr

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 

Checking for non power of two support: present. 

Checking for Composite extension: present. 

Comparing resolution (1366x768) to maximum 3D texture size (4096): Passed.

Checking for nVidia: not present. 

Checking for FBConfig: present. 

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

Starting emerald

** (emerald:14081): WARNING **: /usr/lib64/emerald/engines/libvrunner.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is 

^CWARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXDestroyPixmap" when GLX 1.3 

```

Bon, je ne m'avoue pas vaincu et sur le vieux wiki on propose d'utiliser la commande suivante (et le résutlat de cette commande...):

```

 $ LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 INTEL_BATCH=1 compiz --replace --indirect-rendering --sm-disable ccp

WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!

```

C'est moche, je ne sais plus changer de fenetre, ni les deplacer bien entendu, enfin plus aucun gestionnaire de fenetres n'a l'air actif quoi... (un coup de metacity --replace & permet de recupérer un environnement fonctionnel bien entendu)

Alors, je vous colle les petites choses habituelles:

```
 

$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-x86_64-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_U7300_@_1.30GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 26 Jul 2010 09:45:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -msse4.1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -msse4.1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests buildpkg distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirror.elen.ktu.lt/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ing.umu.se/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS=" en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/dottout"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evdev evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kpathsea laptop lcms libnotify mad matroska mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session slang spell spl sse sse2 sse4 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vhosts vim-syntax vorbis x264 xcb xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS=" en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

 # lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1862

        Kernel driver in use: i915

```

Si quelqu'un à une vague idée, je suis preneur  :Smile: 

Merci à vous

----------

## gregool

Salut,

J'installe systématiquement fusion-icon avec compiz et ça marche toujours sans aucun problème.

En ce qui me concerne j'utilise l'overlay Desktop-effects mais de nos jours dans portage les versions sont quand même mise à jour beaucoup plus souvent qu'il y a quelques temps.

Essaie deja-ça

----------

